# Do your tubes need to be checked before Clomid??



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there,

My doctor has given me 3 months worth of 50mg clomid, I was diagnosed with PCOS two weeks ago but a friend mentioned that my tubes should be checked first! my doctor told me we need to take each step as it comes and If nothing happens after clomid then Ill be referred!!!

Would like to hear if anyone else was told this??
Also, Ive heard the waiting list is enormous.... Im from Essex (basildon hospital)

Thank you

Michelle xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Michelle,

Sorry to hear u've been told u have PCOS hun. As for having ur tubes checked first, every clinic is different. I was on clomid for 6 months and i didn't have mine checked but i know of some women on here who have had to have a Lap & Dye before they were prescribed clomid so i suppose it all depends on ur clinic/ cons.
As you can see, even if u dont have ur tubes checked u can still get lucky  

Good luck x
Nikki x

P.S why dont u come join us in the main room?! x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I think they should be checked first as what's the point of taking clomid if you have blocked tubes?? I had this discussion with my GP who prescribed me clomid without checking....ask for a referral for a HSG or I had a lap as I wanted the option to solve any problems they found.

Sarah


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi M2L

I have a blocked tube and PCO on one ovary [also right side] but I was still prescribed Clomid. I can't speak for your clinic, but with my situation, I now think they gave me Clomid in the hope the cheaper stuff might work, first.. asotherwise, it's onto IVF for us.

I had a HSG months before being given anything. I think the clinics [unless you are self funding] will give you the cheapest drugs first, no matter your circumstances, just 'in hope', more than anything else..

^^^^ Don't mean that to sound negative, btw!  I'm simply speaking from personal experience. I have PCO [didn't have PCO before Clomid, though I don't believe it caused it] and a blocked tube - I was already ov'ing [Clomid is primarily given to women to help them ov if they don't by themselves] - so I am lost as to why it was ever given to me, to be honest 

Hope this helps at least a little bit Xx Good luck with it all ​


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Michelle - I have sent you a personal message


----------

